# stuff going in North Devon



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey all, iv got a bunch of stuff i dont want from several armies which im up for selling/trading but only in person 
So if anyone in the Devon Area want any of it, ideal
ideally looking for any chaos stuff if your looking to trade
the stuff i have is:
Tau
Eldar
Necrons
Salamanders (sm)
Imperial Guard

for further details pm me

thanks for your time

The Gunslinger


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry to re post, just bringing it back to the top


----------

